# is one of these pcb's a Duellist clone?



## Allthumbs (Jul 3, 2019)

Sometimes I totally miss the code words used in describibg what the thing is.  Am I missing this in the offerings?


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jul 3, 2019)

No but you could buy a Little Green Screamer and a Blue Breaker and wire them in the same enclosure, add a toggle switch for symmetrical/asymmetrical clipping and have basically the same thing.


----------



## Allthumbs (Jul 3, 2019)

Nostradoomus said:


> No but you could buy a Little Green Screamer and a Blue Breaker and wire them in the same enclosure, add a toggle switch for symmetrical/asymmetrical clipping and have basically the same thing.



Good idea.  I wonder what the "special voicing" is on the Duellist.   maybe nothing at all


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jul 3, 2019)

There’s gutshots on the internet, you can easily read the resistor/some cap values (and save 400 dollars)


----------



## Allthumbs (Jul 3, 2019)

I'll take a look.  It seems to sound pretty good for low gain harmonic boost


----------

